
The Real Story behind Fermi & Oak Ridge: Bushes' legacy threatens progress? - jacquesm
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2010/1/5/the-real-story-behind-fermi--oak-ridge-bushes-legacy-threats-progress.aspx
======
tryp
I'm generally frustrated by articles on this site - and this one is no
exception. It seems like there's some juicy rumor-mill news there, but the
writing is so poor that it takes a great deal of effort to extract it. A
conversational style can be fun when it employs good grammar and appropriate
idioms. These articles always leave me wondering whether I just read something
interesting or simply incorrect.

